# Chọn đèn bàn phòng ngủ cho người già, trẻ em như thế nào ?



## gomsubaokhanh (10/1/22)

Nhiều người nghĩ đến đèn bàn phòng ngủ thường muốn mua những chiếc đèn tạo cảm giác ấm cúng, dễ chịu cho ngôi nhà của mình. Vậy chọn đèn sao cho vừa đẹp, vừa phù hợp với từng đối tượng trong nhà? Hãy cùng tìm hiểu nhé!


Có cần bật đèn bàn phòng ngủ khi ngủ không?

Theo nhiều lời khuyên của chuyên gia, khi ngủ, ta nên tắt tất cả các loại ánh sáng, đèn điện trước khi ngủ để nhanh chóng đi vào giấc ngủ nhất.

Tuy nhiên, với một số đối tượng, việc tắt hết đèn ngủ trước khi ngủ lại không hẳn là điều tốt nhất, đặc biệt là trẻ em hoặc người già.

Cụ thể hơn, với các em bé sơ sinh hoặc các em nhỏ, việc thiếu đèn ngủ có thể khiến em bé mang tâm lý sợ hãi. Hoặc khi bé chợt tỉnh giấc giữa đêm, mà chỉ thấy bóng tối, bé dễ bị hoảng mang quấy khóc, khó ngủ lại.




Hoặc với người có tuổi, thị lực có phần suy giảm. Trong khi đó, họ lại là những người hay bị thức giấc giữa đêm để đi vệ sinh. Vì thế một chiếc đèn có ánh sáng nhẹ dịu giúp người già an toàn trong việc di chuyển. Ngoài ra, nhiều người cũng có thói quen phải có một chút ánh sáng nhẹ mới dễ đi vào giấc ngủ.

Nên chọn đèn bàn phòng ngủ màu gì?

Một nghiên cứu về màu sắc có ảnh hưởng thế nào tới giấc ngủ đã được các nhà khoa học nghiên cứu trên 2000 người cả nam và nữ.

Cuộc nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra màu sắc ánh sáng của phòng ngủ có sự ảnh hưởng thời gian giấc ngủ khác nhau. Trong đó, màu xanh dương đem đến giấc ngủ dài nhất, trung bình là 7h52’ và màu tím cho thời gian ngủ trung bình thấp hơn cả là 5h56’.

Mới đây người ta đã tiến hành một cuộc nghiên cứu về sự ảnh hưởng của màu sắc trong phòng đến giấc ngủ của bạn với sự tham gia của 2000 người bao gồm cả nam và nữ.

Theo kết quả nghiên cứu này, ta kết luận được, màu xanh giúp kéo dài thời lượng giấc ngủ nhất. Tuy nhiên, ánh sáng màu xanh dùng lâu dài lại không tốt cho mắt. Vì thế, ta vẫn cần hạn chế các loại đèn có màu này khi ngủ.

Các nhà khoa học khuyên chỉ nên sử dụng màu vàng cho các loại đèn bàn phòng ngủ. Màu vàng là màu duy nhất hòa hợp cả hai yếu tố như chất lượng và thời lượng giấc ngủ. Chính vì thế, đèn sợi đốt vẫn luôn tồn tại tới bây giờ dù ra đời sớm. Hiện nay, ta có thêm các loại ánh sáng led vàng tiện lợi.

Xem thêm: Chọn đèn bàn phòng ngủ cho người khó ngủ, trẻ em, người già


----------

